# How much exercise for a springer pup



## ponymum (25 August 2011)

First of all, permission to join the Spangle Massive. I haven't posted in here before but you seem a friendly lot. I have a 15 week old springer and would be grateful if you could give me some guidance on how much exercise he should be having. As expected, he is lively and enthusiastic (not to mention outrageously cute!!) but I'm mindful of protecting young joints etc so don't want to overdo things. Any clue as to how much is enough but not too much? 
Pic below on his first day with us, 4 weeks ago


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 August 2011)

Hello and welcome to the Spangle Massive

What is pupsters name?

I have no idea about excercise limits on a springer - other then a tired puppy is a good puppy

I would have thought about 30/40 minutes of walking/general hooning about was about right - avoiding jumping up and down stuff if possible until he is a bit older 

I am probably talking rubbish as my last spangle puppy was 13 years ago and a cocker not a springer.......


----------



## ponymum (25 August 2011)

Puppy is called Jerry. Agree entirely - a tired puppy is a good puppy   It's just a couple of people have warned me not o overdo the exercise but he always seems up for more


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 August 2011)

Meep! How did I miss this? 

The general rule is 5 minutes per month of age. Because I got a very lively (read super naughty) one last year, I discovered that letting them free range in the garden is fine, lead walks should be limited to the rule. 

Is he a lone dog? If so, you may find that he needs attention and mental stimulation, as SU says. New experiences tire my two out, so take him everywhere, give him tasty treats like chicken wings (good for teething pups) and keep the little darling occupied!

Even now, I have to pretty much make mine rest: they would play constantly if we hadn't done the whole train them to be quiet in the evening. I crate trained mine so when they were tiny, they were put in there to force them to sleep, almost. They no longer use their crate, but the only way to stop Zak is either Animal Planet  or get him on my knee and teach him/practise a new trick.


----------



## Luci07 (29 August 2011)

Do take heed of the exercise restrictions. I have a young staffie (rescue) who at the age of only 3 1/2 developed elbow displaysia, almost certainly caused by too much excercise when a puppy.  Dog was fit, active and not carrying any excess weight so not an obvious candidate but that was what my vet thought had caused the problem


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 August 2011)

Jerry Springer, I like it


----------

